# 21 with Endo and PCOS - Please Help?



## emma2016 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi All, 

It is my first time posting here on FF after being guided by my aunt visiting from the UK as she was able to get the help she needed to have her twins by following advice from people on these forums. I am 21 years old and was diagnosed with endometriosis in 2015 at age 20, though I started my period at 9 years old and have struggled with debilitating pain in my abdomen since high school. The doctors told me that it had probably been the Endo all along after incorrectly diagnosing me with IBS and gluten intolerance.

Last year was kind of tough for me. After my first appointment with the gynae I was cleared as being completely healthy however I landed up in hospital that very same week for an appendectomy for expected appendicitis. Doctors discovered my pelvis had filled with blood due to retrograde bleeding causing my appendix to become inflamed and adhesions on my uterus. A biopsy confirmed endometriosis. This came almost as a great relief as it solved the mystery of years of incredible pain, fatigue, depression, and the list goes on (I'm sure some of you can relate?) 

Recently cysts have been discovered on my ovaries for what is believed to be the beginning of PCOS. 

One of the most popular treatments for these diseases is the pill however I feel completely awful on it and not at all like myself. At the end of last year I decided to take myself off the pill because of how bad it made me feel and it has been great, I've been feeling so much better and like I'm my old self again however I haven't menstruated for nearly 4 months now (I'm not underweight and I am NOT pregnant). The doctor put me back I the pill frankly telling me that if I did not that I will be infertile late on in life when I am ready to have babies. At this I contacted the gynae who suggested Visanne, the Dopa Povera shot or the Mirena, none of which I'm particularly keen for as I am at risk of feeling exactly the same using these. 

I am really wanting more than anything to stop pumping my body full of hormones and try to correct these diseases naturally with diet and supplements however I'm scared that I'm being completely irresponsible and stubborn. My last blood tests from about a month ago show low hormone levels and that I hadn't been ovulating (hence the fact I didn't get a period). However it's been only around 2-3weeks on the pill again and I am feeling terrible. Is there anyone who can please help me and give me some advice? Who possibly knows of any other options? 

Thanks, any help much appreciated ❤

Emma


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Emma

Welcome to FF  . I'm sorry you find yourself here but glad your Aunt pointed you this way as I'm sure you'll find it really supportive. Here's a link to the PCOS section where you'll find lots of ladies familiar with treatment types and options http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Take care

Dory 
Xxx


----------

